# [Fixed]Malware



## horseUSA (Jan 13, 2010)

I have removed the malware. It was any issue with some old forum sw which had not been updated. I cleared all know files from the system. The issue should be resolved.

Please let me know if anyone still notices any malware messages.
Thanks
David

Check here for ways to check your system for malware:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ne...your-systems-22703-post620841.html#post620841


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 13, 2010)

For a while I thought it was my PC. 

Thanks!

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice work David!


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2010)

Many Thanks Horse


----------

